# Laptop from India or Australia



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,
I need to use a laptop in Australia. I would be travelling from India. Now I see that Dell laptops are cheaper in India than Australia and would prefer to take it from here only. What I am not sure is if the warranty of the laptops holds good in Australia as well? 
I mean in case I need to get some repair work done would Dell service the laptop in Australia for one bought in India?


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> I need to use a laptop in Australia. I would be travelling from India. Now I see that Dell laptops are cheaper in India than Australia and would prefer to take it from here only. What I am not sure is if the warranty of the laptops holds good in Australia as well?
> I mean in case I need to get some repair work done would Dell service the laptop in Australia for one bought in India?



Hi, i had same confusion but when i checked with Dell support, they asked me to take extended warranty for 3 yrs to be eligible for international support. 
In the meantime, i got a deal from HP and purchased one with EMI. The default 1 yr India warranty is applicable here but only thing is i need to take to a HP service center.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Balurp said:


> Hi, i had same confusion but when i checked with Dell support, they asked me to take extended warranty for 3 yrs to be eligible for international support.
> In the meantime, i got a deal from HP and purchased one with EMI. The default 1 yr India warranty is applicable here but only thing is i need to take to a HP service center.


I would not prefer to buy a laptop from India if i am moving to Oz. Its embarassing in offices and other places to use converters for Indian pins.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Huh?? What's embarrassing about it? I have laptops from UK/USA & converters are required for them too... Doesn't make me embarrassed really!!

Girl Aussie



Danav_Singh said:


> I would not prefer to buy a laptop from India if i am moving to Oz. Its embarassing in offices and other places to use converters for Indian pins.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Huh?? What's embarrassing about it? I have laptops from UK/USA & converters are required for them too... Doesn't make me embarrassed really!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


Well, maybe not for you. But i experienced in large board meetings when everyone tries to plug in their laptops on extendable multiple plugs only your laptop will be left out as converters need extra space to fit in and then your laptop battery dies during meeting despite having one plug available for you but simply you cannot plug in....hope that's embarassing!!


----------



## JTunn (May 11, 2015)

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> I need to use a laptop in Australia. I would be travelling from India. Now I see that Dell laptops are cheaper in India than Australia and would prefer to take it from here only. What I am not sure is if the warranty of the laptops holds good in Australia as well?
> I mean in case I need to get some repair work done would Dell service the laptop in Australia for one bought in India?


Why not simply get a laptop in Australia? Instead of dragging one from India and worry about the warranty, you can simply get one here and never worry about it breaking down for the next 2 years  I'm pretty certain that you could even find a much better laptop deal over here


----------

